# bulk Hikari algae wafers?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone know where to find the large sinking Hikari algae wafers in bulk? I had a giant bucket that I got off another forum member, but I'm running out! I feed them to my plecos, SDs and various other fish who all love them as supplements to their other food, and the smaller bags just don't last long enough. I think Hikari does a 2.2 lb bucket or bag, but I haven't seen it.

If anyone has algae wafers they want to get rid of, my plecos will thank you!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Elle, 

Ill look for you. Not sure if i am going to make it to the store today though.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Alex! nobody's starving yet, so whenever you get a chance.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Contact Charles, April,....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, Charles sells 1 kg bags for $55: CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Mike I think from Exotic Aquaria has them as well.


----------

